# All I could do was watch...



## DreamWarrior (Sep 26, 2012)

I went to pull my bottle of Seche Vite out of my locker at work to apply a quick clear coat over my nails... As I pulled on the bottle, it slipped right out of my fingers and crashed onto the floor!!!

I thought it would just bounce around like some of my other bottles would have but this time, it fell and smashed all over the linoleum floor.  There were glass shards everywhere and a 3/4 full bottle of clear polish just gushing out of the half that was still whole.

I was in shock!!

This is what when thru my mind, in this order:

1. Ooops... Oh, I'll just pick it up after it bounces aro..... oh crap!

2. Ooooo noooooo.

3. Watch in utter amazement

4. Fu*% that was $10

5. Damn, $10

6. Oh.crap! It smells, Im gonna get caught.

7. Oh crap, Oh crap Oh crap, where are the paper towels????

8.  GARBAGE CAN! Paper towels... oh yeah, the sink...

9. Clean up... Oh crap! Fu*%, Sh*%.... repeated 10x more as I try to clean up the mess.

10. Ooooo! I have nail polish remover.... I'll just spill some over the thick wad and thin it out so I can pick it up with a paper towel.

11. Oh sh*t... it removed paint off the linoleum...

12.  Fu*% it smells like nail polish AND nail polish remover!!!

13.  Open window, turn on exhaust and air conditioner.... that should work.

14. Leave, leave the crime scene now and put the garbage can back under the sink!!

I dont know what Im more upset about, the 10 dollars, my nails not having a clear coat, or the fact the linoleum infront of my locker now has a pale spot as evidence of wrong doing.


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG, you made me laugh so hard Dream!!  I think we've all had those Oh $h!t moments at work.  This too shall pass!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 26, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## page5 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 26, 2012)

*): aww! dropping nail polish bottles makes me cringe!*

*once i dropped a BLACK nail polish bottle in the store before. *

*i was going to buy it and the lady at target yelled at me because i didn't know she was there when*

*i opened it to see if i liked it (which i did and decided to buy it before she yelled) within minutes of her rudeness, i dropped it! ):*

*i felt horrible, but she had no reason to yell at me. she was just looking for someone to fight with.*

*and not too long ago a lady dropped a red bottle of polish and it slid under the aisle just right below my feet.*

*i freaked out! lol *

*so i feel your pain! ): *


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 26, 2012)

Boo! I hate that when time slows down and it feels like everything is in slow mo as you watch something happen! I did that the other day with my UD Naked2! It slid right off the counter and my Blackout shattered because it landed face down. I had all kinds of stuff running through my head and then I opened the palette and black eyeshadow was everywhere! Homer Simpson D'Oh moment for sure lol. Looked like someone had tossed ashes all over..pain in the a$$ to clean up!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 26, 2012)

That is horrible, but you made me laugh so hard! I did the same thing, trying to get my topcoat and not bang my newly painted nails, bumped the bottle of my "out the door" and it was like a firework! Kaboom, I thought what the hell?! 



 For some reason, even though it is glass, I thought it would just roll too. I sooo feel your pain! Next time, just run like hell and act like someone else did it and you know nothing...


----------



## Tyari (Sep 28, 2012)

Oops! Sh*t happens.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 29, 2012)

So funny!! lol I love how you wrote it in order hehehe


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha too funny. We need to change your title to the Seche Villian hahaha


----------

